# Γουδή βλ. Γουδί



## stathis (Dec 30, 2008)

Σειρά μου να γκρινιάξω.

Θέαμα *των Φρικιών* από τους Tiger Lillies
Έξι παραστάσεις *στου Γουδή*
(από το in.gr φυσικά)

Δεν ξέρω τι από τα δύο με εξοργίζει περισσότερο.

Από τη μια, το _φρικιό_ έχει κυριεύσει το σύμπαν ως μετάφραση του freak, τόσο με την έννοια του "τέρατος" (όπως εδώ) όσο και με την έννοια του "ψωνισμένου", του "άρρωστου" με κάτι (βλ. την απόδοση του technofreak ως _τεχνοφρικιό_· ας το σκεφτούν διπλά όσοι πάνε να διαβάσουν Douglas Coupland σε μετάφραση). Θυμάμαι ότι στη δεκαετία του '80 το _φρικιό_ ήταν περίπου συνώνυμο του _πανκ_, ενώ το ΛΚΝ λέει τα εξής:
φρικιό το [frikó] Ο38 : νεαρό άτομο με μακριά μαλλιά, συχνά αχτένιστα και απεριποίητα, που ντύνεται ατημέλητα και συμπεριφέρεται αντικομφορμιστικά, αντισυμβατικά· (πρβ. τσινάρι). [αγγλ. freak `κτ. διανοητικά ή σωματικά ανώμαλο΄ -ιό με επίδρ. της λ. φρίκη] 

Από την άλλη, το Γουδί κοντεύει να επικρατήσει ως "του Γουδή", και αποτελεί πλέον την "επίσημη" γραφή (βλ. πινακίδες, επιγραφές λεωφορείων και άλλα). Κάποτε το είχαμε συζητήσει σε βάθος, αλλά βαριέμαι να ψάχνω τώρα. Άντε, και στου Γκάζη.


----------



## curry (Dec 30, 2008)

stathis said:


> Από την άλλη, το Γουδί κοντεύει να επικρατήσει ως "του Γουδή", και αποτελεί πλέον την "επίσημη" γραφή (βλ. πινακίδες, επιγραφές λεωφορείων και άλλα). Κάποτε το είχαμε συζητήσει σε βάθος, αλλά βαριέμαι να ψάχνω τώρα. Άντε, και στου Γκάζη.





Λοιπόν, αυτό που ακολουθεί έχει μεγάλη πλάκα... και μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον! Από την Καθημερινή.

*Ξεχάστε το Γουδί που ξέραμε, τώρα πια πάμε Γουδή*

Της Λινας Γιανναρου 

Kαι το όνομα αυτού... Γουδή. Στην αλλαγή της επίσημης ορθογραφίας του ονόματος της γνωστής συνοικίας της Aθήνας οδήγησε η επιμονή κατοίκου της περιοχής ότι το τοπωνύμιο προέρχεται από ιστορική ναυτική οικογένεια και όχι από το... μαγειρικό σκεύος. Eτσι, μετά συνεχείς «κρούσεις» σε όλες τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες, ήδη οι πινακίδες των δρόμων, ακόμα και οι φωτεινές επιγραφές των λεωφορείων, δεν οδηγούν στο... Γουδί, αλλά στου Γουδή.

«Eίναι οπωσδήποτε μια δικαίωση για μένα», λέει στην «K» η κ. Bασιλική Kαραγιάννη, μεταφράστρια στο επάγγελμα και μέλος της Eπιτροπής Aγώνα για το Mητροπολιτικό Πάρκο Γουδή. «Eψαξα πάρα πολύ. Πήγα παντού, σε βιβλιοθήκες, αρχεία, μίλησα με ιστοριοδίφες, απευθύνθηκα σε ειδικούς. Δεν μπορούσα να ακούω αυτό "του Γουδιού" ή "του Γουδίου". Tο όνομα προέρχεται από μεγάλη οικογένεια των Σπετσών, πολλά μέλη της οποίας διακρίθηκαν λόγω της μεγάλης προσφοράς τους στην Eλληνική Eπανάσταση. Σε αναγνώριση της προσφοράς τους η Πατρίδα τούς αντάμειψε με την παραχώρηση της έκτασης που φέρει το όνομά τους».

Aπόγονος αυτής της οικογένειας, ο Δημήτριος Γουδής που γεννήθηκε στις Σπέτσες του 1824, υπήρξε ένας από τους σημαντικότερους παράγοντες της ελληνικής εμπορικής ναυτιλίας. Hταν δε ο πρώτος Eλληνας που έφερε ατμόπλοιο και πρωτοστάτησε για την επικράτηση της ατμήλατης ναυτιλίας σε ολόκληρη την Eλλάδα.

«H έκταση που είχε παραχωρηθεί στην οικογένεια ήταν τεράστια. Kάλυπτε εκτός από του Γουδή και την περιοχή του Παπάγου και του Xολαργού», σημειώνει η κ. Kαραγιάννη. «Σιγά σιγά, χωρίστηκε σε δήμους και σήμερα η περιοχή Γουδή έχει έκταση 1,75 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα. Aυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε την ιστορία μας». Tίτλοι κυριότητας δεν έχουν βρεθεί, ωστόσο εφημερίδες στις αρχές του αιώνα αναφέρουν την τοποθεσία με τη γραφή «Γουδή». Eίναι χαρακτηριστική η αναφορά στα αρχεία του νοσοκομείου Σωτηρία: «Mέχρι τον Mάιο του 1902, η Σοφία Σλήμαν και άλλες κυρίες προβαίνουν στη σύσταση φιλανθρωπικής εταιρείας για την αντιμετώπιση πολλών κοινωνικών προβλημάτων (π.χ. φυματίωση) και καταφέρνουν να αποσπάσουν από την I. Mονή Πετράκη δωρεά οικοπέδου 600 στρεμ. μακράν των Aθηνών B.A. της θέσεως Γουδή».

H κ. Kαραγιάννη κατέθεσε το αποτέλεσμα της έρευνάς της στο YΠEXΩΔE, το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και τον Δήμο Aθηναίων και έτσι δρομολογήθηκε η αντικατάσταση του ονόματος «Γουδί» με το σωστό «Γουδή». Tώρα μένει να το συνηθίσουν και οι Aθηναίοι...


----------



## stathis (Dec 30, 2008)

curry said:


> «Eίναι οπωσδήποτε μια δικαίωση για μένα», λέει στην «K» η κ. Bασιλική Kαραγιάννη, *μεταφράστρια* στο επάγγελμα


  
Πολύ λογικό, από μια άποψη.

Εδώ η συζήτηση που ανέφερα προηγουμένως.

Είναι πάντως λίγο τρομακτικό να αλλάζουν τοπωνύμια (πράγματα δηλαδή που ανήκουν στο γλωσσικό, και όχι μόνο, συλλογικό ασυνείδητο) με φιρμάνια, στο όνομα της "ορθότητας". Πείτε με γραφικό, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι δεν απέχει πάρα πολύ το 1984 του Όργουελ, ή ο Στάλιν, που έσβηνε χωριά από τον χάρτη και τους πρώην συντρόφους του από τις φωτογραφίες.


----------



## curry (Dec 30, 2008)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται γενικά γελοίο να αλλάζουν ετσιθελικά τα τοπωνύμια στην Ελλάδα: πχ κάτι χωριά που "βαλκανοφέρνουν" αποκτούν σε μια νύχτα κάτι αρχαιοπρεπή ονόματα (ή και κάτι χαζοχαρούμενα βλαχο-new age αισθητικής) να σου σηκώνεται η τρίχα! Ακόμα και αν κάποτε, 1.500 χρόνια πριν, το έλεγαν έτσι το μέρος, πλάκα μας κάνουν; Τύφλα να έχει η Μαντάμ Σουσού...

Π.χ. τα Αστυνομικά στην Ηλιούπολη εδώ και χρόνια προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν να τα λέμε Πανόραμα. Με τεράστια αποτυχία, βέβαια, αφού το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να μπερδεύουν τους ταξιτζήδες και τους μη σχετικούς με την περιοχή... 
Πείτε με κι εμένα γραφική, αλλά θα προτιμούσα να ακούω Κιούρκα (Αφίδνες), Μαγκουφάνα (Πεύκη), Μπογιάτι (Άνοιξη) κλπ παρά τις νεοπλουτίστικες σάχλες. Στην τελική, βγάζουν και γέλιο βρε αδερφέ, όχι ξενερωσιά!


----------



## sarant (Dec 30, 2008)

Αν είναι να γίνει Γουδή το Γουδί, τότε γιατί να μην έχουμε και Περιστέρη, Καπανδρίτη, Τατόη, Χαλκούτση; Στο πηγάδι κατούρησαν αυτές οι επιφανείς οικογένειες; 

Είχα στείλει μια επιστολή στο Βήμα, με αφορμή άλλη επιστολή αναγνώστη, και επειδή δεν δημοσιεύτηκε την αναδημοσιεύω εδώ:

Αγαπητό Βήμα

Στο φύλλο σου της 27ης Σεπτεμβρίου, ο επιστολογράφος σου κ. Άγγελος Ρηγόπουλος, διαφωνώντας με την ορθογραφία «το Γουδή» που παρουσιάζεται συχνά τον τελευταίο καιρό, διερωτάται ποιος ήταν ο Γουδής, αφού στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες δεν βρήκε κάτι διαφωτιστικό.

Συμφωνώ με τον κ. Ρηγόπουλο ότι η γραφή «Γουδή» είναι απαράδεκτη και επιτρέψτε μου, συγχωρώντας μου την όχι και τόσο γκρίζα διαφήμιση, να παραθέσω περιληπτικά όσα γράφω για το θέμα αυτό στο βιβλίο μου Γλώσσα μετ’ εμποδίων:

Η οικογένεια Γουδή πράγματι ήταν γνωστή και μεγάλη• προπολεμικά, όταν οι χερσαίες συγκοινωνίες ήταν προβληματικές, η ατμοπλοΐα Γουδή εξυπηρετούσε τις ανάγκες χιλιάδων επιβατών με καθημερινά πλοία της. Όμως, παρά το ότι το όνομα των εφοπλιστών Γουδή ήταν τότε πασίγνωστο και κυριολεκτικά πανταχού παρόν, το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο των παππούδων μας προτίμησε να υιοθετήσει έναν γλωσσικά και γραμματικά ομαλό τύπο (το Γουδί) αντί να συνεχίσει τον φόρο τιμής σε εφοπλιστές και μεγαλοκτηματίες. Ο ομαλός γραμματικά τύπος ‘Γουδί’ εμφανίστηκε από πολύ νωρίς• χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι στο Σκριπ της 14.8.1909 σε ρεπορτάζ για το στρατιωτικό κίνημα βρίσκω μόνο τον τύπο ‘Γουδί’, π.χ. «Το Γουδί εις μίαν στιγμήν εγένετο ο μαγνητικός πόλος, ο μυθώδης τόπος, το μαγεμμένο στρατόπεδο…». Τονίζω ότι αυτά γράφονταν ενώ η οικογένεια Γουδή μεσουρανούσε στην οικονομική ζωή της χώρας. Όταν το 1930 αποφασίστηκε να ανεγερθεί η «στρατιωτική πόλις», ο ίδιος ο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος έκανε λόγο για Γουδί, και Γουδί το έγραψαν οι εφημερίδες (π.χ. Εμπρός, 7.6.1930)

Σήμερα, η καθιέρωση της ορθογραφίας ‘Γουδή’ για τη συνοικία της Αθήνας, εκτός από γραμματικά προβληματική (πώς είναι η γενική πτώση;) είναι και επί της ουσίας άστοχη, αφού άλλο πράγμα είναι τα κτήματα των Γουδήδων, και άλλο η ονομασία της σημερινής γειτονιάς που συν τοις άλλοις έχει και ισχυρότατη ιστορική-παροιμιακή επικύρωση (Οι προδότες στο Γουδί!). 

Στο κάτω-κάτω, ο τ. ‘Γουδί’ δεν οφείλεται σε «παραφθορά» όπως λένε μερικοί, αλλά σε ένταξη του ονόματος στο σύστημα των ουδετέρων σε –ι, όπως έγινε με τα απαρέμφατα ‘φαγείν’ και ‘φιλείν’, που έδωσαν τα ουσιαστικά ‘φαγί’ και ‘φιλί’. Έπειτα, ο μεταπλασμός από Γουδή σε Γουδί δεν είναι κάτι που έγινε μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο τοπωνύμιο• τέτοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν δεκάδες, όπως ας πούμε το Περιστέρι, το Καπανδρίτι, το Τατόι, το Χαλκούτσι• όλα αυτά προέρχονται επίσης από ονόματα προσώπων• ώρες είναι τώρα μετά το ‘Γουδή’ να διεκδικήσουν άλλοι (κάποιοι απόγονοί τους θα υπάρχουν!) να καθιερωθούν οι γραφές Περιστέρη, Καπανδρίτη, Τατόη και Χαλκούτση. 

Τα ζητήματα αυτά έχουν συζητηθεί και έχουν (ή τουλάχιστον, είχαν) λυθεί στο παρελθόν και η ανακίνησή τους τώρα θυμίζει, για να δανειστώ μια λέξη της επικαιρότητας, ορθογραφικά χρυσόβουλα. Καιρός να καταργηθούν!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2008)

Επίσης, επειδή όπως βλέπουμε το προάστιο "Παπάγου" συχνά αναφέρεται απλά ως "Παπάγος", αυτοί που επιμένουν για "Γουδή", ίσως πρέπει να το λένε καλύτερα "Ο Γουδής". Και μη χειρότερα!


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 30, 2008)

Ωραίο γράμμα. Αυτές οι μεταχρονολογημένες pseudo-politically correct μικροαστικές ρυθμιστικές παρεμβάσεις (Γουδί->Γουδή) μου φαίνονται παντελώς ακατανόητες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 30, 2008)

sarant said:


> η καθιέρωση της ορθογραφίας ‘Γουδή’ για τη συνοικία της Αθήνας, εκτός από γραμματικά προβληματική (πώς είναι η γενική πτώση;)


Eίναι γενική, γιατί εννοείται (πεδίον) Γουδή. 
Kαί έτσι έγινε εύκολα στη γλώσσα (και ας παραμείνει) το Γουδί.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2008)

Καλησπέρα. Αυτά είναι γνωστά από παλιά και μεταφέρω εδώ (στο συνημμένο) σελίδα του 8ου τόμου της Μεγάλης Ελληνικής Εγκυκλοπαιδείας (που άρχισε να κυκλοφορεί το 1926) όπου το λήμμα *Γουδή* παραπέμπει στο *Γουδί.* Ωστόσο, αρκεί, όπως φαίνεται, μια κυρία με πείσμα και μερικοί υπάλληλοι που θαμπώθηκαν και να, οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες του μέλλοντος μπορεί να γράφουν έτσι:

*Γουδί*. Συνοικία της Αθήνας· βλ. Γουδή.

Στην επιστολή της στην «Ε» η κυρία Καραγιάννη γράφει: «Αλήθεια, πώς θα φαινόταν αν π.χ. η Αθήνα ξαφνικά από κάποιο λάθος παρεφθείρετο και γραφόταν Αθίνα; Δεν θα απαιτείτο, έστω και μετά από κάποιο χρόνο, η αποκατάσταση της γραφής;»

Επειδή η αλλαγή έκανε το Γουδί Γουδή, ελπίζω να μη γίνει και η Αθήνα Αθήναι πάλι, έτσι;


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2008)

Στο PDF δεν έχει πλάκα εκείνο το "καραβοκυρίων";


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2009)

Κάποιος να πει κάτι στην κυρία Τσαπανίδου, που όπως όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι όλα τα σφάζει, όλα τα μαχαιρώνει. Είπε ότι της στέλνουν μηνύματα ότι το Γουδί γράφεται με γιώτα, κι αυτή δήλωσε, "Ε, όχι, γράφεται με ήτα, επειδή είναι από το όνομα ΤΟΥ ΕΘΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΥΕΡΓΕΤΗ ΓΟΥΔΗ"!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2009)

Βρε Αλεξάνδρα, αφού σου ανεβαίνει το αίμα με τη ΝΕΤ, τι τη βλέπεις τη ρημάδα κι εκνευρίζεσαι; 
Να υποθέσω επειδή την πληρώνεις χρυσή, όπως όλοι μας, για να 'χεις τέτοια ωραία;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 29, 2009)

Τελικά από τη διένεξη Γουδί-Γουδή θα έπρεπε να βγεί (αναδρομικά) η φράση "το γουδί, το γουδοχέρι...".


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Βρε Αλεξάνδρα, αφού σου ανεβαίνει το αίμα με τη ΝΕΤ, τι τη βλέπεις τη ρημάδα κι εκνευρίζεσαι;
> Να υποθέσω επειδή την πληρώνεις χρυσή, όπως όλοι μας, για να 'χεις τέτοια ωραία;


Τη βλέπω επειδή δυστυχώς στη ζώνη 10 με 12 είναι το μόνο κανάλι που έχει ενημερωτική εκπομπή, ενώ όλα τα άλλα έχουν αστρολόγους, συνταγές και μενεγάκειες κοτσάνες.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 29, 2009)

Με τούτα και με κείνα λέω να πάρω μια ωραία, μεγάλη τηλεόραση 32 ιντσών για το καινούριο σπίτι και να κολλήσω στην οθόνη μια αφίσα του Χαβιέ/Ξαβιέ Μπαρδέμ και να κοιτάω αυτήν!


----------



## curry (Jan 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τη βλέπω επειδή δυστυχώς στη ζώνη 10 με 12 είναι το μόνο κανάλι που έχει ενημερωτική εκπομπή, ενώ όλα τα άλλα έχουν αστρολόγους, συνταγές και μενεγάκειες κοτσάνες.



Άρα, καλύτερα γύρνα το στις μενεγάκειες κοτσάνες, όπου εκεί τουλάχιστον ξέρεις εγγυημένα τι παίρνεις και δεν σου πέφτει η κεραμίδα στα καλά καθούμενα!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2009)

Εγώ λέω να κόψετε την τηλεόραση να ηρεμήσετε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2009)

Δεν θα το προσέξατε, αλλά στην προκήρυξη του Επαναστατικού Αγώνα, σε 4 σημεία, γίνεται αναφορά στην «επίθεση εναντίον της κλούβας των ΜΑΤ στο *Γουδή*». Σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα στο κείμενό τους. Εκτός αν περνάνε τα κείμενα των προκηρύξεων από επιμέλεια νεαρών δημοσιογράφων...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 29, 2009)

Tους χρηματοδοτούν απόγονοι των Γουδαίων :)


----------



## curry (Jan 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα το προσέξατε, αλλά στην προκήρυξη του Επαναστατικού Αγώνα, σε 4 σημεία, γίνεται αναφορά στην «επίθεση εναντίον της κλούβας των ΜΑΤ στο *Γουδή*». Σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα στο κείμενό τους. Εκτός αν περνάνε τα κείμενα των προκηρύξεων από επιμέλεια νεαρών δημοσιογράφων...



Καλέ όχι, επίτηδες το έκαναν. Το Γουδί παραπέμπει σε λαϊκά στρώματα, ενώ ο Γουδής, όπως και να το κάνουμε "γεννήθηκε στις Σπέτσες του 1824, υπήρξε ένας από τους *σημαντικότερους παράγοντες της ελληνικής εμπορικής ναυτιλίας. *Hταν δε ο πρώτος Eλληνας που έφερε ατμόπλοιο και πρωτοστάτησε για την επικράτηση της ατμήλατης ναυτιλίας σε ολόκληρη την Eλλάδα." 
Είναι εντελώς σκόπιμο λοιπόν: μια ξεκάθαρη αναφορά στο καπιταλιστικό παρελθόν της περιοχής (μην σας πω τώρα ότι προαναγγέλλει και την απαγωγή του εφοπλιστή).

Αγαπητοί καναλάρχες, ελπίζω να διαβάζετε το παρόν ποστ. Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου με pm, όπως βλέπετε έχω όλα τα φόντα για να κάνω πολιτικές αναλύσεις επιπέδου στα τηλεπαράθυρά σας. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## ZenChr (Apr 28, 2009)

*ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΓΟΥΔΗ*

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Με λίγη καθυστέρηση στα posts σας θα ήθελα κι εγώ με την σειρά μου να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το εξής. Είμαι η δισέγγονη του Νικολάου Γουδή, μέλος της οικογενείας Γουδή των Σπετσών, που ετίμησαν κι εκείνοι την χώρα μας, συμμετέχοντας ενεργά και παραχωρόντας τα ατμόπλοια της οικογενείας στην επανάσταση του 1821. Την περιοχή Γουδή, που εκείνη την περίοδο περιελάμβανε και τις γύρω περιοχές, μετά την επανάσταση του 1821, την παραχώρησε το κράτος στην οικογένεια μου για την συμμετοχή τους στον πόλεμο αλλά εκείνοι με την σειρά τους δεν την δέχθηκαν και απλώς για να τους τιμήσουν έδωσαν την γνωστή ονομασία "Γουδή". Σαφώς και το κράτος δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένο να δωρίσει την περιοχή για την συμμετοχή τους στην επανάσταση του 1821 δίοτι ήταν και είναι καθήκον μας, ως Έλληνες, να υπερασπιζόμαστε την πατρίδα μας. Όμως είμαι περήφανη για τους προγόνους μου και ευχαριστώ που η πατρίδα ονόμασε την περιοχή προς τιμήν τους. 
Όπως λοιπόν η πατρίδα τίμησε άλλους έλληνες και μη που την υπερασπίστηκαν έτσι τίμησε και την οικογένεια Γουδή. Δεν βλέπω γιατί αυτό είναι ένδειξη καπιταλισμού αλλά μάλλον παρερμηνέυεται η έννοια της λέξης καπιταλισμός με πατριωτισμός. 
Καλό θα ήταν να μην συγχέουμαι τα σημερινά γεγονότα με τους εν ζωή εφοπλιστές με την εποχή εκείνη για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς δεν συνέβαλαν σε καμία επανάσταση της χώρας και σε κατάσταση πολέμου. Μπορεί ή μπορεί και όχι να συμβάλλουν στην οικονομία και προβολή της χώρας μας αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει να τους συγκρίνουμε με την ιστορία του 1821 ή των υπολοίπων επαναστάσεων της χώρας μας.

Σας ευχαριστώ,

Χ.Ζ.


----------



## SBE (Apr 28, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά δε μας λέτε αγαπητή δισεγγονή αν είσαστε υπέρ της γραφής με γιώτα ή με ήτα στο τοπωνύμιο


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 28, 2009)

Δεν πα να μου λέτε ό,τι θέλετε. Εξακολουθώ να είμαι απόλυτα αντίθετος με τη βίαιη και εξ άνωθεν επιβεβλημένη αλλαγή μιας συνήθειας δεκάδων ετών, η οποία έχει βαθιά ριζώσει στην καθημερινότητά μας.

Γουδί, Γουδί, Γουδί! Το!

(Και Ρ*ή*γκαν, Κ*ι*ούμπρικ, Βαλέσα, Βουργαρέλι, Μάο Τσετούνγκ και ό,τι άλλο θα μου έρθει στο νου)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 28, 2009)

Ε, μα.... πρέπει να φτιάξουμε κίνημα. Μη μου τα Ι τάραττε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2009)

Είναι καλό να γνωρίζουμε την ιστορία του τόπου μας και την ιστορία των ονομάτων. Και εγώ προσωπικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω την κυρία Ζ. για την παρέμβασή της.

Αποκεί και πέρα, άλλο είναι το πώς θα ήθελε η οικογένεια Γουδή να ονομάζεται η περιοχή, άλλο το πώς επικράτησε να λέγεται, άλλο οι σκοπιμότητες που οδήγησαν στην πρόσφατη αλλαγή και άλλο το πόσο θα περάσει η αλλαγή στον κόσμο.

Το Τατόι πήρε το όνομά του από έναν Αλβανοβλάχο φύλαρχο, τον Τατόη. Έτσι το αεροδρόμιο είναι Αεροδρόμιο Δεκέλειας, αλλά τα ανάκτορα Ανάκτορα Τατοΐου και εδώ πιο κάτω έχω και Οδό Τατοΐου. Δεν υπάρχουν σήμερα Τατόηδες να ζητήσουν διόρθωση. (Αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.)


----------



## sunshine (Apr 28, 2009)

ZenChr said:


> Όπως λοιπόν η πατρίδα τίμησε άλλους έλληνες και μη που την υπερασπίστηκαν έτσι τίμησε και την οικογένεια Γουδή. Δεν βλέπω γιατί αυτό είναι ένδειξη καπιταλισμού αλλά μάλλον παρερμηνέυεται η έννοια της λέξης καπιταλισμός με πατριωτισμός.



Κυρία Ζ., προφανώς η αναφορά στο καπιταλιστικό παρελθόν της περιοχής ήταν ένα απλό αστείο!
Κανείς δεν έχει σκοπό να θίξει την οικογένειά σας, το θέμα εδώ είναι η ονομασία και το γιατί ξαφνικά θεωρήθηκε ότι υπάρχει ανάγκη να αλλάξει.


----------



## Costas (Apr 29, 2009)

Εγώ, ως συνήθως, αδιαφορώ παντελώς για το πώς θα γραφτεί. Και τα δυο σωστά είναι, από διαφορετική σκοπιά το καθένα. Ελπίζω όμως να μη με αναγκάσουν να λέω *στου* Γουδή, δηλαδή ν' αλλάξω σύνταξη και προφορά. Λέω το Τατόι(η), το Λιόπεσι(η), το Γουδί(ή), κι έτσι θέλω να συνεχίσω να λέω, αφού έτσι επικράτησε φυσιολογικά. Δε γουστάρω να προσπαθήσουν να μου το αλλάξουν δια της γραφής, ότι τάχα, αφού το γράφουμε τώρα με ήτα, πρέπει και να το κλίνουμε σαν γενική. Τώρα, γιατί επικράτησε έτσι, σαν ονομαστική ουδετέρου, δεν το ξέρω. Γιατί, από την άλλη, λέμε στου Στρέφη και όχι στο Στρέφι(η), ενώ το Γυψέλι έγινε Κυψέλη. Άγνωστοι αι βουλαί του γλωσσοπλάστου λαού.

Επίσης, ναι, το "καπιταλιστής" ήταν ειρωνεία προς τον Επαναστατικό Αγώνα, είναι σαφές. Άλλωστε, δεν είναι προσωπική αμαρτία να είσαι καπιταλιστής. Ναι, καπιταλιστής ήταν, για τα μέτρα της εποχής, ο Γουδής. Και λοιπόν;

Κι ένα ερώτημα ιστορικού περιεχομένου: το μόνο ατμόπλοιο που ξέρω εγώ να κυκλοφόρησε στα χρόνια της επανάστασης είναι το Καρτερία ("όλα τ' άρμενα αρμενίζουν με κουπιά και με πανιά / του Κοχράνη το καράβι αρμενίζει με φωτιά"), αν δεν μπερδεύω το όνομα. Είστε σίγουρη, κυρία Ζανέτου, ότι οι πρόγονοί σας εισέφεραν τα *ατμό*πλοιά τους στην επανάσταση του 1821; Ομολογώ εκ των προτέρων ότι δεν είμαι ειδήμων της περιόδου και ότι αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω βρίσκομαι μακριά από πηγές τεκμηρίωσης.


----------



## sarant (Apr 29, 2009)

Ατμόπλοια είχε η οικογένεια Γουδή, αλλά στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα. 

Αντιγράφω από το βιβλίο μου:
Η οικογένεια Γουδή πράγματι ήταν γνωστή και μεγάλη• προπολεμικά, όταν οι χερσαίες συγκοινωνίες ήταν προβληματικές, η ατμοπλοΐα Γουδή εξυπηρετούσε τις ανάγκες χιλιάδων επιβατών με καθημερινά πλοία της. Όμως, παρά το ότι το όνομα των εφοπλιστών Γουδή ήταν τότε πασίγνωστο και κυριολεκτικά πανταχού παρόν, το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο των παππούδων μας προτίμησε να υιοθετήσει έναν γλωσσικά και γραμματικά ομαλό τύπο (το Γουδί) αντί να συνεχίσει τον φόρο τιμής σε εφοπλιστές και μεγαλοκτηματίες. Και ο τύπος ‘Γουδί’ δεν εμφανίστηκε «με την πάροδο των χρόνων», όπως διατείνεται η ερευνήτρια, αλλά από νωρίς• χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι στο Σκριπ της 14.8.1909 σε ρεπορτάζ για το στρατιωτικό κίνημα βρίσκω μόνο τον τύπο ‘Γουδί’, π.χ. «Το Γουδί εις μίαν στιγμήν εγένετο ο μαγνητικός πόλος, ο μυθώδης τόπος, το μαγεμμένο στρατόπεδο…». Τονίζω ότι αυτά γράφονταν ενώ η οικογένεια Γουδή μεσουρανούσε. Όταν το 1930 αποφασίστηκε να ανεγερθεί η «στρατιωτική πόλις», ο ίδιος ο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος έκανε λόγο για Γουδί και Γουδί το έγραψαν οι εφημερίδες (π.χ. Εμπρός, 7.6.1930)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 29, 2009)

ZenChr said:


> Είμαι η δισέγγονη του Νικολάου Γουδή, μέλος της οικογενείας Γουδή των Σπετσών, που ετίμησαν κι εκείνοι την χώρα μας, συμμετέχοντας ενεργά και παραχωρόντας τα ατμόπλοια της οικογενείας στην επανάσταση του 1821.



Ὀπως σωστά αναρωτιέται ο Costas, χωρίς να μειώνουμε καθόλου την προσφορά της Οικογένειας, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι πρόκειται για μικρά ιστιοφόρα που χαρακτήριζαν το εμπορικό ναυτικό των Ελλήνων, το οποίο μετατράπηκε σε επαναστατική δύναμη ευθύς μετά την έκρηξη της Επανάστασης. Η ατμοπλοΐα εμφανίζεται εδώ από τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα (3-5 ατμόπλοια, ίδρυση της πρώτης Ελληνικής Ατμοπλοϊκής Εταιρείας, 1857), όταν το ιστιοφόρο εξακολουθεί φυσικά να επικρατεί παντού στη θάλασσα, ακόμη και στην Αγγλία (6%), και θέτει το ορόσημο μιας νέας εποχής για τη ναυτιλία μας.


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2009)

Με τις διορθώσεις ακυρώνονται κάποιες παρετυμολογήσεις. Είναι θεμιτό αυτό; Διορθώνοντας, χάνεις ένα καινούργιο νόημα που είχε γεννηθεί μέσα από την παρερμηνεία. Βέβαια, όλοι απορούσαν που κολλάει το γουδί στο Γουδί, το δέχονταν όμως σαν πεπρωμένο... Το πάντρεμα μυς = miss, που έκανε κάποιος κάπου αλλού, μου θύμισε το χωριό κάτω από τους Δελφούς, το Χρυσό, που το γράφουν τώρα Χρισσό, γιατί προέρχεται, λέει, από την αρχαία Κρίσσα. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι αναμφισβήτητη αυτή η προέλευση: τι έχει περισσότερη σημασία, η αποκατάσταση της προέλευσης (Χρισσό<Κρίσσα) ή το καινούργιο νόημα της λέξης, ότι δηλαδή το χωριό είναι χρυσό (Χρυσό<χρυσό); Τι είναι πιο ζεστό και ζωντανό;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 3, 2009)

Costas said:


> Με τις διορθώσεις ακυρώνονται κάποιες παρετυμολογήσεις. Είναι θεμιτό αυτό; Διορθώνοντας, χάνεις ένα καινούργιο νόημα που είχε γεννηθεί μέσα από την παρερμηνεία. ... μου θύμισε το χωριό κάτω από τους Δελφούς, το Χρυσό, που το γράφουν τώρα Χρισσό, γιατί προέρχεται, λέει, από την αρχαία Κρίσσα. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι αναμφισβήτητη αυτή η προέλευση: τι έχει περισσότερη σημασία, η αποκατάσταση της προέλευσης (Χρισσό<Κρίσσα) ή το καινούργιο νόημα της λέξης, ότι δηλαδή το χωριό είναι χρυσό (Χρυσό<χρυσό); Τι είναι πιο ζεστό και ζωντανό;


Καλή παρατήρηση.
Οπότε και Τέρης Χρυσός, Χρισσός ή Κροίσος:) Το συνδυάζω με νήμα vision και apparition.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Καλή παρατήρηση.
> Οπότε και Τέρης Χρυσός, Χρισσός ή Κροίσος:) Το συνδυάζω με νήμα vision και apparition.


Να το συνδυάσεις και με το _*Ταίρης Χρυσός*_: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=8111#post8111


----------



## Costas (May 23, 2009)

Κάπως σχετικό, από το τελευταίο σημείωμα του Dr Moshe στο λινγκουάριό του:

Εξαιρετικά συγκροτημένη ήταν η σταθμισμένη ερευνητική μελέτη που παρουσίασε η καθηγήτρια Άννα Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη σχετικά με τη συμβολική αξία των γραμμάτων στην ορθογραφία. Με βάση ποσοτικά στοιχεία αποδείχθηκε ότι ορισμένα δάνεια τείνουν να γράφονται με τρόπο που τους αποδίδει, τρόπον τινά, ελληνικότερο χαρακτήρα και συχνά παρετυμολογούνται προς στοιχεία που τα προσεγγίζουν σε ήδη γνωστές λεξιλογικές οικογένειες. Επί παραδείγματι, οι μη ετυμολογικές γραφές πολυθρόνα, συντριβάνι οφείλονται σε παρασύνδεση προς οικειότερες στον ομιλητή λέξεις (π.χ. πολύς, συντρίβω), ενώ οι αδικαιολόγητες γραφές σταύλος, καυγάς έχουν ιδεογραφική αξία, καθώς επιτρέπουν στον ομιλητή να τις κατηγοριοποιήσει σαν ελληνικές. Η έρευνα απέδειξε ότι τέτοιες γραφές είχαν αρκετές φορές παρασύρει το αναγνωστικό κοινό να ταξινομήσει λανθασμένα τις λέξεις, νομίζοντας ότι ανήκουν στο γηγενές λεξιλόγιο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 22, 2009)

Ο ΟΑΣΑ, όπως αναφέρθηκε ήδη, έχει υιοθετήσει τη γραφή Γουδή (*622* ΓΟΥΔΗ - ΑΝΩ ΓΑΛΑΤΣΙ, *815* ΓΟΥΔΗ - ΤΑΥΡΟΣ) —κι ας μη συμφωνώ εγώ—, αλλά έχει επίσης υιοθετήσει και το Πλατεία Βάθη (*Α10* ΠΛ.ΒΑΘΗ - ΑΧΑΡΝΑΙ, *Β10* ΠΛ.ΒΑΘΗ - ΑΧΑΡΝΑΙ μέσω ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΟΥΣ, *Α11* ΠΛ. ΒΑΘΗ - ΙΛΙΟΝ - ΠΕΤΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ, *Β11* ΠΛ. ΒΑΘΗ - ΙΛΙΟΝ - ΑΓ. ΤΡΙΑΔΑ ΠΕΤΡΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ, *714* ΠΛΑΤ. ΒΑΘΗ - ΠΑΡΝΗΘΑ), ενώ νομίζω έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι αυτό είναι λάθος και ότι το σωστό είναι Πλατεία Βάθης.

Επίσης, σήμερα έτυχε να διασταυρωθώ με ένα από εκείνα τα συμπαθητικά λεωφορειάκια που κάνουν το δρομολόγιο 021 ΚΑΝΙΓΓΟΣ - ΓΚΥΖΗ, και πρόσεξα ότι έγραφε ΓΚΥΖΙ (ο ορισμός της επαγγελματικής διαστροφής: στο δρόμο να μην κοιτάς μη σε πατήσουν τα αυτοκίνητα, αλλά να κάνεις επιμέλεια στις ταμπέλες των λεωφορείων). «Λες;» αναρωτήθηκα... Όχι, ο ΟΑΣΑ δεν το έχει αλλάξει αυτό, αν και μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε το κατά πόσον, εφόσον Γουδί τότε και Γκύζι. Αρκετοί, άλλωστε, το γράφουν ήδη: http://www.google.com/search?q=γκυζ...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1. Βέβαια, εάν τελικά αλλάξει το Γκύζη σε Γύζη (http://www.paron.gr/v3/article_print.php?id=32161&colid=66&dt=2008-09-21), μετά θα πρέπει να ξαναρωτήσω: Αφού Γουδί, γιατί Γύζη κι όχι Γύζι;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2009)

Χθες έτυχε να βρίσκομαι κάπου απ' όπου πέρασαν μπροστά μου πέντε λεωφορειάκια 021 [τελικά έχουν τόσο συχνά δρομολόγια, ή απλώς καθυστερούν να εμφανιστούν ΜΟΝΟ όταν βιάζεσαι;], και όλα τους έγραφαν ΓΚΥΖΙ στην ταμπέλα τους. Χμμμ...


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2010)

Η κα Ζ. εξηγεί για το πώς δόθηκε στην περιοχή Γουδί το όνομα από την οικογένειά της, ότι "την παραχώρησε το κράτος στην οικογένεια για την συμμετοχή [της] στον πόλεμο [της Ανεξαρτησίας], αλλά εκείνοι με την σειρά τους δεν την δέχθηκαν, και απλώς για να τους τιμήσουν έδωσαν την γνωστή ονομασία Γουδή". Έτσι όπως το λέει καταλαβαίνω ότι η οικογένεια αποποιήθηκε τη δωρεά και δεν είχε καμιά σχέση με την περιοχή. Μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο να ονομαστεί ολόκληρη περιοχή με το όνομα κάποιου που *δεν *την έκανε κτήμα του, δεν την κατοίκησε, δεν άφησε κάποιο υλικό αποτύπωμά του εκεί. Δηλαδή ο κόσμος λέγοντας "τα κτήματα του Γουδή" εννοούσε αυτά που *παρά λίγο* να γίνουν και τελικά *ποτέ *δεν έγιναν κτήματά του; Το ρωτώ χωρίς υστερόβουλη σκέψη, ας μη θεωρηθεί ασέβεια προς την οικογένεια.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2010)

Και το Κουκάκι συνηγορεί στη γραφή _Γουδί_ (αντί _Γουδή_): 

*Γιατί το λένε Κουκάκι*

Σύμφωνα με σχετικές διαφημίσεις στις εφημερίδες των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα, ο Γιώργος Κουκάκης είχε μια μικρή βομηχανία που έφτιαχνε σιδερένια κρεβάτια και σουμιέδες. Σύμφωνα με τον «Οδηγό της Ελλάδος» του Ιγγλέση (1911), ο Κουκάκης ζούσε στη διασταύρωση των οδών Καλλιθέας (σημερινή Δημητρακοπούλου) & Γεωργάκη Ολυμπίου αρ. 11, σε μια περιοχή όπου τότε εκτεινόταν, ακόμα, το τοπωνύμιο Φιλοπάππου. Το σπίτι του Κουκάκη ήταν ισχυρό τοπόσημο μέσα στην τοτινή ημιεξοχή, ιδιαίτερα όταν μπροστά του δημιουργήθηκε και ομώνυμη στάση του τραμ της Καλλιθέας, η δε σχετική στροφή από τη γέφυρα προς τα νότια ονομάστηκε επίσης «στροφή Κουκάκη». Ακολούθησε η διαδικασία (σ)του Κουκάκη - Κουκάκη - το Κουκάκι. Το ανθρωπωνύμιο, άρα, έγινε τοπωνύμιο και μάλιστα με αλλαγή του γένους, πράγμα πολύ συνηθισμένο (ο Γαλάτσης - το Γαλάτσι, ο Γαργαρέτας - η Γαργαρέτα, *ο Γουδής - το Γουδί* κ.λπ.). Σε επόμενη έκδοση του «Οδηγού» (1928), ο Κουκάκης ζει στο ίδιο μέρος, μα αναφέρεται πλέον ως κτηματίας - εργολάβος δημοσίων έργων, πράγμα που δείχνει ότι οι δουλειές του είχαν αρκούντως ανοίξει.


----------



## Earion (Apr 16, 2010)

Zazula, Αθηναιογράφος και ο Δημήτρης Φύσσας όπως και ο Καμπούρογλου !!


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 16, 2010)

Από γλωσσική άποψη το θέμα έχει μάλλον εξαντληθεί.
Κάτι άλλο λοιπόν. Γιατί πείραξε εκείνη την κυριούλα το Γουδί, κι έτσι ξεκίνησαν όλα;
Νομίζω ότι, πέρα από τους γενικούς λόγους (ευπρεπισμός, ψευτοδιανοουμενισμός κλπ.), υπήρχε μια ειδικότερη αφορμή εδώ: ότι συμβαίνει να υπάρχει λέξη "γουδί" κι αυτή να σημαίνει "ένα μαγειρικό σκεύος" (όπως λέει το άρθρο της Λ.Γ., εδώ στο #2). Όμως τα ντετζερέδια και τα υπόλοιπα αντικείμενα της κουζίνας δεν έχουν υψηλό γόητρο, ιδιαίτερα αν είναι του παλιού καιρού (κάπως διαφορετικά έχουν τα πράγματα π.χ. με το γουόκ και τη συσκευή για το φοντύ). Επιπλέον, το γουδί φέρνει στο νου τους γουδοκόπανους.

Απεναντίας, π.χ. στο Περιστέρι, δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο να επαναφέρουν τον τύπο "του Περιστέρη". Το πετούμενο αυτό συμβολίζει, όχι μόνο την ειρήνη, αλλά ένα σωρό καλά πράματα. Μάλιστα, τώρα τελευταία που και οι ελληνικοί δήμοι απόχτησαν σημαίες και σύμβολα, ο Δήμος Περιστερίου χρησιμοποίησε ένα σκίτσο του πουλιού. (Στην εραλδική, νομίζω, ένα οικόσημο που προκύπτει μ' αυτό τον τρόπο λέγεται parlante). Αν υπήρχε κανένας Κοράκης στη μέση, μπορεί η κατάσταση να ήταν διαφορετική.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2010)

Σωστά. Γι' αυτό η Μαγκουφάνα μετονομάστηκε σε Πεύκη


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με το ότι το "εύηχο" και το εν γένει "αρεστό" ενός τοπωνυμίου μετρά στο αν θα επιδιωχθεί να αλλάξει. Έτσι το Γαλάτσι δεν άλλαξε (παρότι, αν και αβέβαιου ετύμου, δεν παύει να ακούγεται ξενικό, ομόηχο με ρουμανική πόλη) και η Κάντζα επανέκαμψε (παρότι ξενικό) — αλλά το Γουδί επιχειρούμε να το ευπρεπίσουμε, τη Λούτσα και την αρχαιοπρεπίσουμε κ.ο.κ. Εντελώς εν-δηκτικά: 



*Παλιό τοπωνύμιο*
|
*Εξευγενισμένη ονομασία*

Δερβενοσάλεσι|Πύλη
Δουργούτι|Νέος Κόσμος
Καβάσιλα|Πράσινο
Κακονισκίρι|Πάνακτος
Κακοσάλεσι|Αυλώνας
Κάντζα (ανέκαμψε ως κύρια ονομασία)|Λεοντάρι
Κατσιπόδι|Δάφνη
Κερατιά|Κερατέα
Κιούρκα|Αφίδνες
Κουκουβάουνες|Μεταμόρφωση
Κούλουρη|Σαλαμίνα
Κούντουρα|Μάνδρα
Κουρσαλά, Κουρσαλάς|Κορωπί
Κουτσουκάρι|Κορυδαλλός
Κριεκούκι|Ερυθρές
Κρόρα|Στεφάνη
Λεψίνα (παραφθορά)|Ελευσίνα
Λιάτανι|Άγιος Θωμάς
Λιόπεσι|Παιανία
Λιοσάτι|Κοκκινόβραχος
Λούτσα (χρησιμοποιείται προφορικά)|Άρτεμις, Αρτέμιδα
Μαγκουφάνα|Πεύκη
Μάζι|Οινόη
Μάζι|Πολυδένδρι
Μενίδι (χρησιμοποιείται προφορικά)|Αχαρνές
Μούλκι|Αιάντειο
Μπογιάτι|Άνοιξη
Μπράτσι|Τανάγρα
Μπραχάμι (χρησιμοποιείται προφορικά)|Άγιος Δημήτριος
Νέα Κοκκινιά|Νίκαια
Νέα Λιόσια (προφ.
_Λιόσα_
)|Ίλιον
Νέα Σφαγεία|Ταύρος
Πόρτο Γερμενό (χρησιμοποιείται προφορικά)|Αιγόσθενα
Χαρβάτι|Παλλήνη
Χασάνι|Άλιμος
Χασιά (προφ.
_Χασά_
)|Φυλή


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2010)

Αφού έπιασες όλη την ευρύτερη περιοχή παραθερισμού μου (Πόρτο Γερμενό, Κριεκούκι, Οινόη, Μάντρα) να σημειώσω ότι και για τα Βί(λ)λια έγινε προσπάθεια ευπρεπισμού (Δήμος Ειδυλλίων), που αν και απέτυχε, διασώζεται στο μαρμάρινο ανώθυρο του Δημαρχείου. Επίσης, η επωνυμία Κούντουρα διασώζεται στα Παλ(α)ιοκούντουρα (τοποθεσία μεταξύ Μάντρας και Βιλίων).


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2010)

Αυτό το κεφάλαιο είναι να μην ανοίξει. Όλοι κάτι θα έχουν να καταθέσουν. Αλλά πρώτα ένα «αντίστροφο». Από δήμο Αιξωνής στα αρχαία χρόνια και δήμο Ευρυάλης στα χρόνια της Κατοχής, επικράτησε τελικά η Γλυφάδα, που δεν είναι δα αρχαιοπρεπές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2010)

Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει αρχαία *Γλυφάς;  Ήταν λάθος οι εισπράκτορες που ανακοίνωναν «Πρώτη στάση *Γλυφάδος;»


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 16, 2010)

Υπήρξε μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια να γίνουν οι Τζιτζιφιές "Κεντρικό Φάληρο" (με τη λογική ότι βρίσκονται ανάμεσα στο Π. και το Ν. Φάληρο). Το μοναδικό απομεινάρι της είναι η ονομασία ενός μικρού αθλητικού συλλόγου της περιοχής (ΑΟΚΦ).


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 16, 2010)

> Νέα Σφαγεία	Ταύρος


Όμως η γειτονική συνοικία Παλαιά Σφαγεία υπάρχει πάντα μ' αυτό το όνομα (Β.Καλλιθέα προς Κουκάκι). (Σφαγεία δεν υπάρχουν πια.)

"Γλυφάδα" είναι ονομασία ενός είδους παραλίας. Υπάρχουν πολλές Γλυφάδες σε διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδας. Αλλά υπάρχει και ο Ζήνων Γλυφάδος, ε;


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Υπήρξε μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια να γίνουν οι Τζιτζιφιές "Κεντρικό Φάληρο"


Υπήρξε και μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια να γίνουν *τζιτζυφιές*...


----------



## Earion (Apr 16, 2010)

Η μεγαλοπρεπέστερη αρχοντοχωριατιά ήταν τα *Νέα Λιόσια* που απαρνήθηκαν το αρβανίτικο παρελθόν τους (από τη φάρα των Λιοσαίων) και έγιναν (όχι κανένα δευτερότριτο, πολυφορεμένο τοπωνύμιο, όπως _Δάφνη_, που έχει γεμίσει με τέτοια όλη η Ελλάδα, αλλά)
*Ίλιον​*Εδώ να δεις ομηρικές συμπαραδηλώσεις! Και με τη μετονομασία, παφ!, εν τω άμα, με το ραβδάκι της νεράιδας, εξαφανίστηκε η μπασκλασαρία και λύθηκαν όλα τα προβλήματα διαβίωσης των κατοίκων. Μικρό Παρίσι έγινε. 
Έτσι δεν βαφτίζουν οι καλόγεροι το κρέας ψάρι στην _Πάπισα Ιωάννα_;


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2010)

Ζαζ, ωραίος κατάλογος. Να προστεθεί και ο Βουρλοπόταμος που τώρα λέγεται Αμφιθέα (εκεί μένω). Τον ανέφερε πρόσφατα ο Καρατζαφέρ στο μελό "Ήμουν γιος ενός σανοπώλη", και πολλοί το άκουσαν (και το έγραψαν) "Φουρλοπόταμος"


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2010)

Χα! Ο Βουρλοπόταμος μού θύμισε το Βατραχονήσι, λίγο πιο πέρα από το σημερινό Μετς. Το οποίο δεν ξέρω πώς λεγόταν, αλλά κάπου διάβασα για Παντρεμενάδικα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2010)

Sarant, το απόλυτο (για τα γούστα μου) τοπωνύμιο στα μέρη σου είναι η Κοψαχείλα (σε χρήση και σήμερα). :)


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2010)

Μετά από αίτημα ιδιοκτητών και χρηστών διαγράφονται ορισμένα μηνύματα που δεν υπηρετούσαν το κλίμα του φόρουμ. Παρακαλούμε τον συντάκτη του πρώτου από τα διαγραφέντα μηνύματα να επαναδιατυπώσει, αν θέλει, τις απόψεις του με τρόπο που δεν θα προσβάλλει κανέναν από τους συνομιλητές του.


----------



## Earion (Feb 21, 2011)

*Γουδί: Δεν ξεχνώ*

Μαχαιράδο στη Ζάκυνθο: είναι αυτόδηλο ότι ήταν το χωριό ή το «σπιτομάζωμα» (όπως προσφυώς σήμανε έναν τύπο οικισμού ο Π. Πρεβελάκης) τω(ν) Μαχαιράδω(ν)· γίνεται το ουδέτερο και ορθογραφείται αναλόγως (*γι’ αυτό είναι άστοχη και αστόχαστη η πρόσφατη γραφή του Γουδιού σε Γουδή, από την κυριωνυμία «Στου Γουδή»*)​
Ο Σπύρος Ασδραχάς στην _Καθημερινή της Κυριακής_ (20.2.2011) Να μάθουμε από πού προέρχονται τα ονόματά μας


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2011)

Στις ειδήσεις του Μέγκα, η ρεπόρτερ λέει:
Ο Απόστολος Κακλαμάνης είπε: "Όσοι ξεγέλασαν τον λαό, πήγαν στο Γουδί".​ Η κάρτα πάνω στην οθόνη γράφει: 
"Όσοι ξεγέλασαν τον λαό, πήγαν *στου Γουδή*". ​Κόψε κάτι, αγαπητέ. Σιγά μην είπε ο Κακλαμάνης "στου Γουδή". Αν ακούγαμε κάτι τέτοιο από τα χείλη του, θα νομίζαμε ότι είπε *"Στου Γουδί".*


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

Από τον Δημήτρη Φύσσα στην _Athens Voice_:

*Γιατί το λένε Γουδί*
Από το 19ο αιώνα, οπότε υπήρχαν στις παρυφές του Υμηττού τα κτήματα του Γουδή, το ανθρωπωνύμιο έγινε τοπωνύμιο, με ταυτόχρονη αλλαγή του γένους. Έτσι, το κίνημα έγινε το 1909 «στο Γουδί» (αδιάψευστοι μάρτυρες οι εφημερίδες της εποχής). Η εκτέλεση «των εξ» (έξι), το 1922, στο Γουδί έγινε κι αυτή. Το γνωστό σύνθημα «Οι προδότες στο Γουδί» λέει. Και οι παλιότεροι θυμούνται ότι στο πρωτάθλημα της Αθήνας, προ εθνικής κατηγορίας, έπαιζε η ισχυρή ομάδα «Γουδί». Τα τελευταία χρόνια –με τη γνωστή μανία του νεοκαθαρευουσιανισμού– κάποια κυρία έπεισε τους άσχετους, φοβισμένους και καθωσπρεπιστές εκπροσώπους του κράτους ότι εκατό και πάνω χρόνια αβίαστης γλωσσικής εξέλιξης που έδωσαν τον τύπο «Γουδί» ήταν λάθος και πέτυχε να γράφεται «Γουδή». Δηλαδή να δημιουργηθεί μια νέα, τεχνητή και καθαρολογική πραγματικότητα, πάνω στην αληθινή, που παρουσιάζει τη γενική ως ονομαστική! Προτείνω στους καθαρολόγους να προσπαθήσουν αναλόγως και με άλλα τοπωνύμια που τολμάνε να έχουν γένος άλλο από το «ορθό»: το Γαλάτσι, το Τατόι, το Περιστέρι, το Κουκάκι, το Καπανδρίτι, τα Σπάτα, το Χαλκούτσι (από αρσενικά σε ουδέτερα), τη Γαργαρέττα (από αρσενικό σε θηλυκό) κ.λπ. Να μην ξεχάσουν να διορθώσουν αμέσως και το αρχαίο «η θόλος», που τόλμησε να εξελιχτεί σε «ο θόλος». ​


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2011)

Αυτή η ανοησία της μετατροπής από νεοκαθαρευσιάνους του Γουδιού σε Γουδή μού θυμίζει κάπως τη μετατροπή της Λούτσας σε Αρτέμιδα. Όταν πρωτοέγινε αυτό, κάποιοι ανάλογοι νεοδημοτικιστές στον ΟΑΣΑ, αποφάσισαν ότι δεν μπορούν να πουν Άρτεμις ή Αρτέμιδα, επειδή είναι πολύ καθαρευουσιάνικο, και είχαν καταλήξει στο "Άρτεμη". Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να γράφουν μπροστά τα λεωφορεία με κεφαλαία "ΑΡΤΕΜΗ", και κάθε φορά που το έβλεπα, να διαβάζω ότι το λεωφορείο πάει στον Αρτέμη.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Oct 9, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε παλιότερα, το/του Γκύζη ανήκει στην ίδια κατηγορία όπως το/του Γουδί/ή;


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2011)

Αν θέλεις, δες εδώ στο #34.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Λένε εδώ (Παρόν, 21/9/2008) κάποιοι μαθητές που έψαξαν την υπόθεση με τη συνοικία του Γκύζη:

Μετά από αίτημα μαθητών του 41ου Δημοτικού Σχολείου Γκύζη, θα εφαρμοστούν αποφάσεις του Δήμου Αθηναίων από το 1901 και το 1974 που έδιναν την ονομασία «Γύζη» στη συνοικία προκειμένου να τιμηθεί ένας μεγάλος έλληνας ζωγράφος, ο Νικόλαος Γύζης.

• Μετά από εντολή του δημάρχου η επιστολή των μαθητών θα συζητηθεί αύριο στο δημοτικό συμβούλιο της Αθήνας, με θετική εισήγηση από τις υπηρεσίες του δήμου…

ΜΙΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ -στην εφαρμογή της- απόφαση θα επιχειρήσει να πάρει αύριο το δημοτικό συμβούλιο της Αθήνας μετά από αίτημα που διατύπωσαν προς τον δήμαρχο οι μαθητές του 41ου Δημοτικού Σχολείου που βρίσκεται στη διασταύρωση των οδών Μομφεράτου και Βαρβάκη στην περιοχή του Γκύζη ή Γύζη, διευκρινίζοντας ποια από τις δύο ονομασίες είναι σωστή… για τη γειτονιά αυτή της Αθήνας…

ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ προέκυψε μετά από μια επιστολή που έστειλαν στον δήμαρχο οι μαθητές της ΣΤ' Τάξης του δημοτικού σχολείου, οι οποίοι μελετώντας ιστορικά στοιχεία της περιοχής διαπίστωσαν ότι η ονομασία που έχει δοθεί είναι «Γύζη» και όχι «Γκύζη», που οφείλεται κατά πάσα πιθανότητα σε κάποιο λάθος ή κάποια παρερμηνεία…

Διαπίστωσαν δηλαδή ότι το 1901, όταν πέθανε ο μεγάλος ζωγράφος Νικόλαος Γύζης, καθηγητής της Ακαδημίας Καλών Τεχνών στο Μόναχο, που γεννήθηκε στην Τήνο το 1842, ο Δήμος Αθηναίων με απόφαση του δημοτικού συμβουλίου έδωσε το όνομά του σε κεντρικό δρόμο της περιοχής… Μια ονομασία που μετά το 1925 άρχισε να παραφράζεται σε Γκύζη, με μια λέξη δηλαδή που ουσιαστικά δεν συμβόλιζε τίποτε απολύτως…

Η ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ αυτή ουσιαστικά ήρθε στο προσκήνιο μετά από εντολή του δημάρχου, όταν το καλοκαίρι στις 5 Ιουνίου, που είναι η Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Περιβάλλοντος, έλαβε μια επιστολή από τους μαθητές του 41ου Δημοτικού σχολείου που βρίσκεται στην περιοχή και με την οποία ζητούσαν τη διόρθωση της ονομασίας της περιοχής - πλατείας από «Γκύζη» σε «Γύζη» και τούτο γιατί όπως υποστηρίζουν στην επιστολή τους αυτή είναι η πραγματική ονομασία που έχει δοθεί και επισήμως στη γειτονιά τους προκειμένου να τιμηθεί ο μεγάλος έλληνας ζωγράφος Νικόλαος Γύζης…

ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ αυτή οι μαθητές υποστηρίζουν ότι «ότι στα πλαίσια των περιβαλλοντικών και πολιτιστικών προγραμμάτων, που ανέλαβε το σχολείο τους, ασχολήθηκαν με τον διεθνούς φήμης ζωγράφο Νικόλαο Γύζη». Μάθανε από τη μελέτη αυτή για τη ζωή του, το έργο του, την τεχνοτροπία του, την προσφορά του, αλλά και ότι η περιοχή στην οποία μένουν και βρίσκεται και το σχολείο τους οφείλει την ονομασία της στον μεγάλο έλληνα ζωγράφο…

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ αναφέρουν στην επιστολή ότι διαπίστωσαν, από μια έρευνα που έκαναν μεταξύ των κατοίκων της περιοχής, «στην πλειοψηφία τους -όπως και οι ίδιοι- δεν συνδέουν το όνομα της περιοχής με τον ζωγράφο Νικόλαο Γύζη» και βεβαίως αναρωτιούνται «πώς μπορεί να γίνει αυτό όταν όλες οι πινακίδες, χάρτες κ.λπ. γράφουν Γκύζη (πλατεία Γκύζη, οδός Γκύζη, περιοχή Γκύζη)»…

ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ τους μάλιστα ουσιαστικά δίνουν και την εξήγηση της παράφρασης που έγινε στο όνομα της περιοχής, αφού επισημαίνουν ότι «ο Ν. Γύζης έζησε για πολλά χρόνια στη Γερμανία (αφού στην Ελλάδα δεν αναγνωρίστηκε το έργο του όσο ζούσε) και υπέγραφε ως N. Gyzis». Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει -υποστηρίζουν- ότι δεν ήταν Έλληνας, ότι δεν αγαπούσε την πατρίδα του (την οποία αποτυπώνει στους πίνακές του) ή ότι άλλαξε το όνομά του.

ΣΤΗΝ ίδια επιστολή τους ζητάνε από τον δήμαρχο, «ως ελάχιστο δείγμα τιμής προς τον μεγάλο ζωγράφο για τη συμβολή του στην πολιτιστική κληρονομιά του τόπου μας, την οποία όπως μας μαθαίνουν οι δάσκαλοι και οι γονείς μας θα πρέπει να διαφυλάττουμε ανόθευτη, η ονομασία της περιοχής πρέπει να διορθωθεί στο ορθό, δηλαδή περιοχή Γύζη, πλατεία Γύζη, οδός Γύζη».

ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ακόμη να συμπληρώσουμε ότι στην υπηρεσιακή εισήγηση που θα συζητηθεί αύριο στο δημοτικό συμβούλιο σημειώνεται ότι η αρχική ονομασία που δόθηκε στην περιοχή ήταν με απόφαση του δημοτικού Συμβουλίου το 1901, χρονιά του θανάτου του μεγάλου ζωγράφου, ενώ το τοπωνύμιο «Γκύζη» επικράτησε μετά το 1925, κυρίως λόγω της επιγραφής που έφεραν τα λεωφορεία που εξυπηρετούσαν τη συνοικία και διέσχιζαν και την ομώνυμη οδό, αλλά ίσως και λόγω της υπογραφής που έβαζε στους πίνακές του ο Γύζης, αφού όπως λένε οι μαθητές έζησε και δημιούργησε στο εξωτερικό…

ΑΚΟΜΗ θα πρέπει να σημειώσουμε ότι, σύμφωνα με την εισήγηση, επιχειρήθηκε και άλλη μια φορά με απόφαση του δημοτικού συμβουλίου, το 1974, να διορθωθεί το όνομα, χωρίς όμως επιτυχία, αφού η απόφαση αυτή δεν εφαρμόστηκε μέχρι σήμερα… Δύσκολη στην εφαρμογή απόφαση, αλλά πέρα για πέρα σωστή, που αποκαθιστά και την ιστορική αλήθεια και την τιμή που πρέπει στον μεγάλο έλληνα ζωγράφο… Όταν 83 χρόνια λέγεται Γκύζη από ένα λάθος ή μια παράφραση, είναι δύσκολο να το συνηθίσει ο κόσμος… Όμως πρέπει να γίνει η αρχή…​
Δεν ξέρω τη συνέχεια. Ξέρεις κανείς κάτι; Έχει αλλάξει ο χάρτης σας; Το GPS σας;

Πάντως, είτε πούμε _*στου Γκύζη*_ είτε *στου Γύζη* δεν λέγαμε ποτέ «στο Γκύζι». Λέγαμε ωστόσο «στο Γουδί» και τώρα να που αρκετοί λένε «στου Γουδή». Έτσι, η Βικιπαίδεια έχει σελίδα «Κίνημα στο Γουδί» αλλά και σελίδα για «Γουδή (συνοικία)», η οποία καταλήγει: «οπότε και η περιοχή πρέπει να ονομάζεται “στου Γουδή”, όπως λέμε “στου Ψυρρή”». Ή, μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε «στου Γκύζη». Ή μήπως «στου Γύζη»;


----------



## Earion (Oct 10, 2011)

Για την ιστορική διάσταση του πράγματος, ο ζωγράφος καταγόταν από την Τήνο, στην οποία ηγεμόνευσε για αρκετό διάστημα η βενετσιάνικη οικογένεια Ghisi. Ο εξελληνισμός του ονόματος έδωσε τον "εξευγενισμένο" τύπο Γύζης αλλά και τον --πλησιέστερο στο πρωτότυπο-- Γκύζης (με ένα ανεξήγητο ύψιλον αντί γιώτα). Ο τελευταίος υπάρχει έως σήμερα στο νησί.

Τώρα, για να διορθωθεί ένα "λάθος" 83 ετών (είναι λάθος;), τι να πω; Δεν τ' αφήνουμε εκεί που είναι να ασχοληθούμε με πιο επείγοντα;


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2011)

Το αστείο είναι ότι τον ζωγράφο πιο πολύ Γκύζη τον λέω παρά Γύζη. 
Επιπλέον, λέει ότι η ονομασία Γκύζη διαδόθηκε γύρω στα 1925, δηλαδή την περίοδο που άρχισε να πυκνοκατοικείται η περιοχή*, επομένως υπήρξε ποτέ περίοδος που λεγόταν Γύζη;

* αυτό είναι εικασία δική μου, γιατί όσα δεν έφαγε η αντιπαροχή στην περιοχή είναι του 1920-1925


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2012)

Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε για το Γουδί και τον Γουδή στου Σαραντάκου σήμερα:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/12/27/goudi/

Με την ευκαιρία: Στο ΛΝΕΓ 2012 έχουμε τα παρακάτω, ενώ το Ορθογραφικό λημματογράφησε στο _Γουδή_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2021)

Προσθήκη στο #41 από εδώ.


----------

